# Real video samples from 5d Mark iii?



## Jeff Gibbs (Mar 4, 2012)

In searching for video samples from the to be released DSLRs from Canon and Nikon there are TONS of Youtube videos claiming authenticity, but I have my doubts. Has anyone sorted out which are real (if any) and which are not (beyond those officially released)? It doesn't look like any official ones for the 5d Mark iii yet?


----------



## ed24 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeff Gibbs said:


> In searching for video samples from the to be released DSLRs from Canon and Nikon there are TONS of Youtube videos claiming authenticity, but I have my doubts. Has anyone sorted out which are real (if any) and which are not (beyond those officially released)? It doesn't look like any official ones for the 5d Mark iii yet?



I've been looking for same thing, Just located this at the cinema5D forum. 5D Mk3 @ 12800 ISO

EOS 5D Mark III ISO 12800 MOVIE


----------



## Jeff Gibbs (Mar 4, 2012)

If this is actual video I would be worried. I hope something sanctioned by Canon comes our way soon. The 5d Mark ii's flaw for video for me is it's softness/lack of resolution, anything wide looks like there is a film over it compared to other cameras. It's a beautiful image, and THE only thing I could not work around with careful shooting with the Mark ii was the softness of the video.


----------



## Jeff Gibbs (Mar 5, 2012)

This one is from Canon France it says, and is 720p, includes slow motion, various shutter speeds. 

EOS 5D Mark III: Radball


----------



## Jeff Gibbs (Mar 5, 2012)

Even though it doesn't indicate so when you go to full screen this video becomes full resolution and is amazing. What I have been waiting for.

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos5dmk3/player_COLOR_OF_HOPE/movie.html?high


----------



## ed24 (Mar 5, 2012)

Take a look at this, I believe it to be real footage and I think it looks awesome. I can't wait to get technicolour running on this camera. 

Canon 5D EOS Mk III: Great Spy Experiment (Test)


----------



## MikeHunt (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff Gibbs said:


> In searching for video samples from the to be released DSLRs from Canon and Nikon there are TONS of Youtube videos claiming authenticity, but I have my doubts. Has anyone sorted out which are real (if any) and which are not (beyond those officially released)? It doesn't look like any official ones for the 5d Mark iii yet?



Seeing as the camera won't be available for at least another month, they couldn't possibly be genuine, apart for the multiple variations of the ones provided by Canon Professional Network (CPN) - the source of all these YouTube videos.

For instance, just a minute ago I came across this one (have seen already though on the weekend):

Canon 5D Mk III 1080p Sample with EF Lenses


----------



## MikeHunt (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff Gibbs said:


> This one is from Canon France it says, and is 720p, includes slow motion, various shutter speeds.
> 
> EOS 5D Mark III: Radball



Found this online...claims to be 1080p...though dunno if that is actual true...did look good full-screen from 1:00 on

Really like the colors. Wonder was it shot with new 24-70mm??

Canon EOS 5D Mk III Radball 2 1080p


----------



## Jeff Gibbs (Mar 8, 2012)

A new one from France:

Dark Fields: Canon 5D Mark III (Short Film)


----------



## Jeff Gibbs (Mar 8, 2012)

If these videos are representative of the typical video I am seriously rethinking the 5d Mark III. With a few rare exceptions, they are all far too soft.


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 8, 2012)

indeed, every video I've seen from the 5D3 looks soft, even the 1080p curtain flick "straight from the camera" that appeared yesterday and quickly disappeared

I don't know how they managed that, after using a sensor that's exactly 1080p times 3 so downsampling becomes easier

so yes, it has no moire/aliasing, massively improved high ISO, and hopefully a better codec (no all-I samples out yet), but limited to 8-bit 4:2:0 and looking this soft... lots of people seriously rethinking 5D3 for video right now


----------



## Jeff Gibbs (Mar 8, 2012)

I so prefer the ergonomics and great photos of a 5d compared to my GH2, but you are correct, all the things I could control by shooting video carefully, even doc style (ie hold the camera very still, very slow pans) are fixed, but the thing I could not improve--video quality--seems no better. And while for youtube who cares but for professional delivery its got to really have the resolution especially for the wide stuff of nature, landscapes, cityscapes. My HDV cameras had more resolution.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 8, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> indeed, every video I've seen from the 5D3 looks soft, even the 1080p curtain flick "straight from the camera" that appeared yesterday and quickly disappeared
> 
> I don't know how they managed that, after using a sensor that's exactly 1080p times 3 so downsampling becomes easier
> 
> so yes, it has no moire/aliasing, massively improved high ISO, and hopefully a better codec (no all-I samples out yet), but limited to 8-bit 4:2:0 and looking this soft... lots of people seriously rethinking 5D3 for video right now



What makes you think it is 4:2:0? The bit-rate numbers suggest that it is 4:2:2.


----------



## SPG (Mar 8, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> indeed, every video I've seen from the 5D3 looks soft...



It's so hard to tell what you're really going to get out of a camera until you get one in hand and shoot it in your own world. There are clips out there that make the RED Epic look bad, and clips that make a camera phone look good. I'm not going to judge too much unless I can see the original file. Web compression introduces far too many variables.


----------



## Jeff Gibbs (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I would like to believe that's the case, it's unclear why Canon has not made arrangements themselves to post video of the highest quality at 1080p, or enabled a shooter to provide it. I am watching and waiting. I have one on pre-order.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 9, 2012)

Jeff Gibbs said:


> Well I would like to believe that's the case, it's unclear why Canon has not made arrangements themselves to post video of the highest quality at 1080p, or enabled a shooter to provide it. I am watching and waiting. I have one on pre-order.



The issue is and has been bandwidth. Canon has always reduced the resolution of their show and tell images, because they do not have the bandwidth to have thousands of viewers watching a full HD sized video with gigabytes of data. Therefore, it will be compressed.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 9, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Jeff Gibbs said:
> 
> 
> > Well I would like to believe that's the case, it's unclear why Canon has not made arrangements themselves to post video of the highest quality at 1080p, or enabled a shooter to provide it. I am watching and waiting. I have one on pre-order.
> ...



check dpr for links, but there have been a couple of small, original straight out of cam 1080p videos posted from the 5D3, quicky little tests, nothing much to them though and i don't think either person used NR set to off or Low


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 9, 2012)

Jeff Gibbs said:


> Well I would like to believe that's the case, it's unclear why Canon has not made arrangements themselves to post video of the highest quality at 1080p, or enabled a shooter to provide it. I am watching and waiting. I have one on pre-order.



It is bizarre, but marketing types just seem so paranoid of noise these days they just want to but up ugly, fake looking NR gone wild soft waxy messes these days. Look at the stills samples for the 5D3, most are a total disaster. Not that Canon has ever had good samples, not since the 1Ds2 release I don't think. Bizarre.

The same thing happens with some blu-ray transfers. Far too many blu-ray transfers use too much NR and for some it's just whoa is this a blu-ray or DVD? The kundun blu-ray is so bad for most of the disc that it literally looks like cell shading!!


----------



## gene_can_sing (Mar 9, 2012)

From all the videos I've seen and with Canon's record towards video, I'm ready to be disappointed again. Every clip I've seen (even the side by sides with the old MK2), it looks like the same up res'd 700 lines of resolution and NOT the 1000 lines that defines True HD. The 5D3 does not look any sharper than the soft 5D2, which is really sad.

For what Canon is charging and how long they've made us wait, they OWE their loyal video customers 2012 video functions that does TRUE HD at 1000 lines.

Either that or come out with the 4K DSLR by NAB. I would hope that the 4K would be true HD. Not really sure what they are trying to protect by releasing a soft 5D3. I work in TV in LA, and I don't know of anyone who has bought a C-300 yet. It's not like they are flying off the shelf because they're so over-priced.

So PLEASE Canon if you are reading this, just give us real HD video. Even the cheapo GH2 has true HD.


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 9, 2012)

gene_can_sing said:


> Not really sure what they are trying to protect by releasing a soft 5D3.



Given that they don't sell anything that would compete with the 5D3 for shooting video at anything near this price, I'd have to say they're trying to protect Nikon, Sony, Panasonic, etc. Or, as Stu pointed out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon%27s_razor

For ever person that says "the video inthe 5D3 is underwhelming, I'll just go and buy a C300", you'll find dozens that said "I'll just stick to my current camera" or "I'll just get a D800/FS100/GH2/nex-5n"

The only thing that could save the 5D3 in the video market right now is:
* if the D800 has aliasing/moire issues (which seems to be the case), it will get the "clean video on full frame sensor" niche
* if, as I expect, it can record close to 14 stops of DR with the appropriate picture style (a new custom tailored version of my Flaat_4), it will get the "high DR" niche (not without issues: 8-bit is a little too low for such wide DR)

But those are just niches: it's not looking like it will follow the success of the 5D2.


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 15, 2012)

I have to say that these videos are underwhelming. Having said that, I'm not pre-judging the 5D Mark III by them. I have no real information about the conditions of these videos or what they would have looked like with another camera. 

I know what I don't see: moire. That's good. On one of the D800 videos, I seemed to see some moire, which would concern me if I had pre-ordered one.

I have a 5D Mark III on pre-order with B&H. I ordered it late morning after the intro, so I'm not sure if I'll be in the first wave of shipments. I selected overnight shipping, so I'm hopeful that next weekend will be spent putting it through my own tests. I am planning to shoot a resolution chart and conduct my own moire test (I use my wooden deck for my moire standard, which induces terrible moire in my 600D). I will do a "shootout" with the 600D, 5D Mark III, and my Sony PMW-EX1 (sorry - I don't have a Mark II with which to compare it).

Here's what I plan to base the 5D Mark III test on: https://vimeo.com/35445053

If anyone has suggestions on how to better conduct the resolution test, I'm open to suggestions. I'm not a professional - just an enthusiastic hobbyist who takes this hobby seriously.

This time, I'll upload the full 1920x1080 mp4 and let Vimeo downrez to 1280x720 (ughhh). This way, anyone on Vimeo can download and compare at Full HD.

Having said that, I don't think that this particular resolution test is the be-all, end-all of the performance of anything. My EX1 looks better on this test, but I find myself prefering the video from my 600D (except when there's moire!) in many situations, even though it clearly has less than full HD true resolution. Thus, the test is simply that - a test along one dimension that may or may not be informative for a particular project. That's the way I see most of these videos. They are examples in certain shooting situations that may or may not be relevant to me. 

Would I like for these sample videos to blow me away with video quality? Yes. But, I have yet to see any YouTube video of anything do that. I'd really like to see some well-done examples on Vimeo. The "low light test" of fabrics was pretty good for what it was. Had it been steadier (not handheld), I would have found it more informative.


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's another one that MIGHT be a 5D Mark III (it is only labelled as "Mark III"). Having looked at the 1920x1080 file, this one seems to show very nice resolution. It appears to be shot at a high frame rate, but the image is quite nice if you can get over the lack of stability by the camera operator. Rolling shutter still shows up, but of course it would when shot like this. The C300 footage looks dreamy to me, and the "Mark III" looks quite good, too.
https://vimeo.com/38536929


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> Here's another one that MIGHT be a 5D Mark III (it is only labelled as "Mark III"). Having looked at the 1920x1080 file, this one seems to show very nice resolution. It appears to be shot at a high frame rate, but the image is quite nice if you can get over the lack of stability by the camera operator. Rolling shutter still shows up, but of course it would when shot like this. The C300 footage looks dreamy to me, and the "Mark III" looks quite good, too.
> https://vimeo.com/38536929



Confusing test, he spent a long time on the C300 stuff and then zipped through the 5D3 and flew threw the 5D2 and the 5D3 footage was shaking like mad, I couldn't tell much.


----------



## Policar (Mar 16, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> Here's another one that MIGHT be a 5D Mark III (it is only labelled as "Mark III"). Having looked at the 1920x1080 file, this one seems to show very nice resolution. It appears to be shot at a high frame rate, but the image is quite nice if you can get over the lack of stability by the camera operator. Rolling shutter still shows up, but of course it would when shot like this. The C300 footage looks dreamy to me, and the "Mark III" looks quite good, too.
> https://vimeo.com/38536929



Thanks! Well, he sold me on the c300...although it looks over sharpened in a way I'm not familiar with. That I couldn't tell what was 5DII and 5DIII until I looked doesn't bode well, but the 5DIII's resolution isn't any worse and the rolling shutter is obviously improved. Still looks like dSLR footage to me overall. Really hard to conclude anything from that.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 17, 2012)

gene_can_sing said:


> From all the videos I've seen and with Canon's record towards video, I'm ready to be disappointed again. Every clip I've seen (even the side by sides with the old MK2), it looks like the same up res'd 700 lines of resolution and NOT the 1000 lines that defines True HD. The 5D3 does not look any sharper than the soft 5D2, which is really sad.
> 
> For what Canon is charging and how long they've made us wait, they OWE their loyal video customers 2012 video functions that does TRUE HD at 1000 lines.
> 
> ...



Especially since 22MP is probably all because they meant to make it have superior video.

I still have a hard time believing that it won't be sharper. I mean how could it not? Unless it's just the in cam codec chip is just set to be very poor about retaining high frequencies or something.


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry


http://dslr4real.tv/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=item&item_id=105&Itemid=1


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 17, 2012)

Regarding: http://dslr4real.tv/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=item&item_id=105&Itemid=1

Thanks for sharing.

Finally, some indications that the Mark III is indeed a step up for video. It is worth taking a look at this quick hands-on review.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 18, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> Regarding: http://dslr4real.tv/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=item&item_id=105&Itemid=1
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Finally, some indications that the Mark III is indeed a step up for video. It is worth taking a look at this quick hands-on review.



"a little hissy compared to a quality recorder and mic"

I wonder if it is same horrendously hissy as the 7D/5D2 or a lesser degree of hissy?
With the 5D2 you need to use a juiced-link pre-amp or something if you record with the cam otherwise it is hissy beyond all get out and even with that, it can be hissy if you are trying to pick up slightly quieter stuff.


----------



## Jedifarce (Mar 18, 2012)

Warninglabel said:


> http://dslr4real.tv/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=item&item_id=105&Itemid=1



Rolling shutter on the Mark III looks just as bad as the Mark II.


----------



## peederj (Mar 18, 2012)

If one can't even hold a camera there's little chance of one's making a fair comparison test.

If in doubt, wait until competent tests are made comparing the bodies. Indications are that the 5d3 absolutely wipes the floor with the 5d2. The C300 looks like a big step in the right direction for Canon, lovely color and detail for a Rebel-sized sensor, but it also looks like a body that has a useful life of only a year or so before it's considered obsolete, which is frightfully short for $16K.


----------



## Hoboj (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm getting a kick out of people who try to blame the "softness" of the image on the NR settings. There's no way they would put a shitty NR algorithm that would smooth out so much detail to make it look that soft. That's just straight out of the apolgetic lala-land.


----------



## Jeff Gibbs (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes the test video's so far all seem underwhelming...so much so that it's not clear by them it's much better than the Mark II. But I am leaning toward the actual camera is a beast when used by someone who can hold it still.

We will know soon hopefully. I had a chance to try out a D4 and it really impressed me. But still holding out hope for the Mark III to be a stunner.


----------



## Hoboj (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't know. The no moire, better iso performance and better codec is still pretty cool in my book. Who cares about the sharpness and detail


----------



## stoptheclocks (Mar 20, 2012)

Just found these on youtube, 

This night one looks really impressive for 12800
【Canon EOS 5D Mark III】1920x1080 30fps ALL-I / ISO12800拍攝

【Canon EOS 5D Mark III】1920x1080 30fps ALL-I / 手動對焦拍攝

【Canon EOS 5D Mark III】1920x1080 30fps ALL-I / 日光下拍攝

【Canon EOS 5D Mark III】1920x1080 30fps ALL-I / 手動對焦及改變光圈大小


----------



## Jedifarce (Mar 21, 2012)

stoptheclocks said:


> Just found these on youtube,
> 
> This night one looks really impressive for 12800



Theres really not enough information there, what kind of lens was used and and the shutter speed. Also with all the abundant light, hmmm.


----------



## eaglem (Mar 22, 2012)

Here ya go www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4bLH6rmf5A , I shot it last night.


----------

